# 1000 gallon underground propane tank



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have four 100 gallon tanks at my shop. 2 for each side. Almost always get them filled at the same time. Usually get about 300 gallons because the tanks are in the area of 10-25%


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Used tanks generally run a dollar a gallon, but lately I have been seeing it run more than that. Farm auctions and such are the biggest market around here. You can convert an anhydrous tank to LP very reasonably. 

I bought 2 500 g tanks 15 years ago, and I run them just like a pickup with 2 fuel tanks. I fill in the summer and then top off at Christmas. This year is the first year in 15 that the Christmas fill will take us to summer. It was a cold year, but we wore multiple layers all winter to avoid a refill in March. Last year March Propane was 3.99 and that was a good deal. January and Feb. saw prices at 5 and up. 

I haven't run into certification requirements yet, but I bet it happens. I shop around, but one local guy has got all my business for about ten years. He just takes care of me and when he gives a price, it's good til he delivers it. He will give me a price in July for Christmas fill and always honors it. 

I have paid for those tanks three times easy by owning them, so I say it is a five year payback on a thousand gallons.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

3.99 is not a nice price. I get upset when it goes over 2.50


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> 3.99 is not a nice price. I get upset when it goes over 2.50


Well, last March it certainly wasn't 2.50.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I rarely buy in March. I buy in mid Dec and late Jan. That's usually enough to keep my shop warm enough. This year I really backed off on the heat because it was so cold out. I usually keep the shop at 60-62 and this year if I wasn't gluing up or doing something that required the area to be warm I kept it at 50-55. In the spray area I picked up a propane salamander heater and instead of heating up the 38,000 cu ft area I just heated up the spray room directly. One of the benefits of doing that is the walls and floor gets warm and after the fan goes off they radiate heat. Because of that I only kept the bay at 50-55F and the spray room was 65-75 depending on how long the fan stayed on.

Because of this my machine bay tanks are at 35% which is their usual fill after a normal winter and my spray side tanks are at 50%, which is unusually high. But the heating season is still going on and it snowed today


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

I had a 500 gal tank installed in 1999. I dug and prepped the hole and backfilled. I don't recall if 1000 was an option.

The deal was 5 years of service and I owned the tank. I don't think the contract/own option is still around. It would have been specific to a supplier anyway.

They no longer supply my propane and I am happy to be able to choose my supplier.

In 15 years I've seen anywhere from $1.39 up to $3.59. That's a helluva range to deal with.

It's been $2.09 I think since last fall. Fracking has definitely forced propane down in markets that have choices. I don't have a choice, but there is plenty of NG pipe in my market area. If there was NG at the road, that would save me substantially.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> But the heating season is still going on and it snowed today


Yeah, my patience with this weather is wearing very thin.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I had a hard time getting out of bed today. Thought maybe the wife's cold was taking hold. But now I think it was my brain trying to protect me from seeing the snow outside. Cause I let out quite a tirade of choice words when I saw it.


----------

